# video tag | Fallback ( html5)



## sight011 (11. November 2012)

```
<video width="800" height="284" poster="jungle.gif" autoplay loop>
<source src="jungle.mp4" type="video/mp4" /></source>
</video>
```

Hey liebe Leute,

ich hab eine Frage zu dem Fallback bei dem Video-Tag.

Ich hab ein loopendes Video 2MB und will dieses auf einer Webseite anzeigen lassen.
Als Fallback habe ich ein gif dies ist qualitativ gleichwertig nur leider 7,8 MB groß.


Daher meine Entscheidung es nur als Fallback zu verwenden.

Nun soll ja aber wenn es möglich ist das Video geladen werden, wenn ich allerdings das gif in das poster="" packe wird das gif autmoatisch mitgeladen. Ich will ja nicht, dass das gif auch geladen wird wenn die Möglichkeit besteht das Video zu laden!


Nur wie stell ich das an?


Greetz sight


----------

